# HGH Wound healing properties?



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

So I am 20 years old and I was getting into bodybuilding had done it for about 8 straight months and then I had 2 surgeries and bed rests for the last 2.5-3 years. My wound recently re-opened and I say that but its never officially been closed. I had a pilonidal cyst removed which is basically running through my butt crack to my back(incision was 8 cm long and 8c m deep.

I was wandering if HGH would help me overcome the not healing process I've been going through?should i ask my doctor about it? And yes I have been doing everything I'm suppose to do. I.e. refrain from sitting as much as possible and change wound dressings daily.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

that sounds terrible mate,why is it not healing tho,the reason?


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

oooow mate bet that stings, ask ur doc mate...


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

I think the reason it isn't healing is because of where it is...there is no air able to get to it really...also I had two seperate identical surgeries. The first one ne'er even came close to healing, the second one healed down to the equivalent of a pen tip for the size of the hole, but it never closed. I don't have any healing disease I'm perfectly normal. It just won't heal and I'm really getting tired of Xbox 16 hours a day 7 days a week. I have always been active - played baseball/football from age 6 til this surgeries. Also very into riding dirtbikes/4wheelers/snowmobiles.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Glutamine and arginine combination would be your best bet for help in healing a wound. I remember reading a chemical warfare nutrition article in the past, stating that glutamine is used for helping to heal burn victims.


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

I have talked to docs about any complications and there was no surgerical complication. I was wandering more specifically would it be ok to ask a doc about using hgh as something to help me along not necessarily get a prescription. I didn't know if I needed monitoring or anything of that nature.


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Also I've read they use hgh in healing burn victims since 1960's and that trials on animals showed very noticeable results in wound healing. Didn't see any human tests though.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

thing is,you live in america so difficult to advise on drug matters.


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Time to move I guess haha. Is it ok to ask my GP about HGH? I don't exactly know about the legalities or if my doc can even tell someone if I have said drugs in my system and he knows it?


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Also mind you this isn't for BB purposes because I can't lift till its healed. That said - if I do diet like keto would the hgh promote weight loss or don't mateter? Or should I stay towards more nutrient balanced to promote healing if thy matters?


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't know why but I've watched that movie 5+ times lol.


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Right now I eat Mac n cheese daily and literally 75% or more of my food is cheese and the other parts are noodles and just complete sh1t. Never really known what to eat and doc never mentioned


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Good thing to work on. I use to eat right and be very active. When I stopped doing things I gave up trying to eat good and I've fine from around 12% or so BF to a lot more couldn't tell you what it is prolly 20% tbh


----------

